# 2017 brixham beam trawler's



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Can any body put names to these 2017 Brixham beam trawler's ? 

BM.519
BM.225
BM.55
BM.28
BM.77
BM.516
Thank's.


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

I think they are on the EU Fleet register:
http://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/fleet...ey=39567952&search_type=simple&search_id=3159 and 
http://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/fleet/index.cfm?method=Search.SearchSimple
Regards
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.co.uk


----------

